# Extended Bumper



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I havent got this done yet, but here is the progress so far. I'll be adding a generator and a nice size box on this. I had my whole familly stand on this, which is about 600 lbs. It doesnt budge. I made this from 2x6 channel which is about 1/4 thick in the thinnest part and is about 3/4 thick on the curves. I made a hole for the slide out support arms. It is bolted onto the existing frame with 1/2 grade 8 bolts. I angled the rear so it wont drag on dips so easy.

I will be adding a deck and a few more supports to the deck. Then mount the gen and box. These roo's have no outside storage. For me, that is a problem. So I'll just make my own outside storage. This could easilly handle a motorcycle, you would just need to add a channel and tie down points.

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that is sure some mod
Can't wait to see it when it's all finished

Don


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

What a great idea. Can't wait to see the finished product. I am going to have to show this one to the DW. I bet it will look real good with a Honda 3000 on it.

Take care
Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

By the looks of that thing you're going to be taking online orders from the rest of us less talented guys.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nicely Done


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Colorado, make sure you post picks when you are done. I had been thinking of that type of mod but now I don't have to reinvent the wheel. Once you are done and fully loades please post how your TV and Rig perform, I have the same setup an 06 Ram and 06 23krs, so I am extremely curious.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the looks of that thing you're going to be taking online orders from the rest of us less talented guys.


 Heck Yeah!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Have you considered the way that is going to lift the tongue and change the weight distribution? I've thought of this too but always figured a 200 pound shift like that wouldn't be acceptable, especially since my trailer tends to be light on the tongue from the factory already.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nicely done, Carey!







I will be anxious to see the final result.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks Great, but I also worry about loosing tongue weight. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, Thanks for all the complements!

I thought about this for a week or so and since I had some 6 inch channel around, came up with this. The rails weigh 20 lbs each. So far that is the only weight addition.

As far as tounge weight, I'm hoping to remove some, as my tounge weight is pushing 800lbs. I'm hauling 3 dirtbikes and all the gear in the front of this roo. By the design of the trailer it has a big toungue weight when loaded.

I will be in the 2-250 range total for the extensions, generator and loaded storage box. By some quick math I should be removing 1-150 off the tounge. That will be great. I feel as long as you keep it realistic your not going to have a problem. This is without the spare included though.

I live on Hwy 50 which is the no.2 travelled route to the Colorado rockies. So I get to see many, many forms of extended bumpers. Plus lots of other oddities.. Most are way over what I'm doin here. The general sighting is a dirtbike which is 200+ lbs itself. A 1/4 cord of firweood, about 250 lbs itself, or a generator and 4-5 cans of fuel for there 4 wheeler in the bed of the pu, about 300lbs. Plus the weight of the addition.

My gen weighs 90 and my storage box will be about 75 lbs loaded including the box weight.. So it will be all good. I just need a place to put hoses, cords, leveling stuff and a few misc stuff. I'm not sure where I will put the spare yet. That will be decided after testing. It may go under the tounge or may go on the rear. Will see.

I feel any camper of any size can handle a couple hundred pounds on the rear. Its just not enough weight to get very concerned with in my opinion. But to each his own.

Again thanks all for the good words!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep us posted on the progress. I think this is going to really be a nice mod.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Carey, it sounds like in your particular situation it will work out great. The job looks fantastic so far.









Others should be careful about the potentially catastrophic effect of a 150-200 pound tongue lift. And really, people do lots of really stupid things with their TTs and seeing something going down the highway is not an indication it's a good idea.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

As a general rule of thumb, tongue weight should be 10%-15% of the trailer's total weight (with the weight being evenly distributed front to rear). If you take a look at the specs for Outback trailers on the manufacturer's website, you'll find that every Outback's tongue weight is 12%-13% of the trailer weight (dry). Any weight that you add ahead of the axles will ADD to tongue weight, and any weight you add behind the axles lowers the tongue weight. And with the cantilever effect - you might be inducing more wiggle to your rig.

The other concern would be overall ability of the frame to carry the weight - which shouldn't be a concern for you (with a Kargaroo), as long as you don't exceed the total weight rating for the trailer. (And don't forget about your tires' ability to carry the load - and that the axles both carry a similar share of the total load.) You've been hauling this stuff already, so I'm sure you already know how much is too much.

Just some things to think about. My $.02 is only brought about by my concern for another Outbacker's safety!

Keep us posted as to how your rig handles with this new addition. I like the idea and I'm thinking of doing a mod similar to one I saw posted a week or so back - a bolt on (to the end of the frame) receiver for a rear mounted bike rack. I suspect that the bikes back there will help me balance out the weight of the gear I carry in the pass-thru storage, up front.

Looks good, though. You do good work - probably better than some job-shops could do (that I've seen, anyway).










Scoutr2


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Carey:

I think that is a wonderful mod and will work great for your rig. Thanks for sharing it. I added a concern about tongue weight because it is an issue for my 28BHS. I normally tow with empty holding tanks. When I do, the tongue weight is around 11% - which is low, but it usually tows fine.

After dry camping at the Darlington SC track this year, I headed for home with little in the fresh tank, and the black and grey tanks were both about half full. I had a problem with trailer sway until I was able to dump the tanks (at a Flying J about half the way home). After the dump, I didnâ€™t have a sway problem for the rest of the drive home.

To keep the Sway Monsters away, I have to manage my tongue weight by being very careful with how I load, and what is in the tanks. I would love to have a rear carrier like yours. I hate hauling my 3000 watt Honda in the back of the Burb or in the OB, but with my set up, I am afraid a carrier on the back would be a problem â€" for me. I have been considering adding a front mount receiver hitch on the Burb, but just havenâ€™t gotten around to it yet!

One of the reasons why I enjoy this site so much is being able to see all the creative mods that Outbackers have come up with. I think yourâ€™s rates high on the list of the â€œcoolest modsâ€.







I think it is also a great way to help you deal with a heavy tongue weight.

I guess the thing I want everyone to keep in mind is that â€œwhat works well for one of us, may not work for anotherâ€, but we definitely want you to share you mods!

Humpty


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I want to do the same mod with my 28krs. Do you have any updated pics of the finnished product?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, Nope sure dont. I have the deck made and ready to go on. It will be a while yet before its done. I just work on it a few hours either sat or sun afternoons. Ive got all winter. I have so many other projects its about all the tiime I have to devote to it right now.

When I make some more headway I'll let you all know.

Take Care!
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, Well, I have made some more progress. I made the deck. I used CDX 3/4 plywood and coated it twice with Kilz, then coated it with Rubberized undercoat. I welded some angle iron to the bumper, then made 3 mounts that go from the deck, to the rear facia on the frame. I used 1/4 inch bolts to attatch the deck to the frame. The plywood weighs about just guessing 40-50 lbs. I forgot to weigh it.

This bumper and deck is very strong!

Heres some pics.








I went ahead and added the spare. Hopefully weight wise it can stay there. I may re-locate my tail lights, and will be adding some clearence lights and back-up lights to the bumper.









The support rails for the slide fit nice and work nice with my bumper set-up. I just had to measure twice and cut once... lol









Heres a pic of the 3 brackets I made connecting the deck to the rear facia. This is increddibly strong.









Another pic.









The design has alot of clearence.









I bought one of those china made Generators, I have a very nice one for my house, just couldnt bring myself to put it on the trailer. That way if something happens to it, its a no biggie. I must say that this cheap 300 dollar gen is alot of bang for the buck, even if it only lasts a little while.









I still have lots of room for the toolbox. The gen is just sitting there I still need to mount it.









I will make a cover for the gen. It fits nicely into my design.

Carey


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Carey,
Looks great! You really do nice work.
It would be great if the outbacks had a built in generator but I guess that would really add to the price.
Congrats on finishing your mod.

Lou


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

That looks like it turned out really well. I was planning on adding a hitch and a platform. How do you like that generator? Is it loud?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really looks sharp Carey
Execellent job well done










Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, These are just progress pics. 
I still have to mount the gen. 
Build a tool/gear box. I cant find a side opening box that will work, so I will have to make one. 
Make a box to cover the gen. 
Run the exhaust of the gen under the deck and out the rear. 
Mount back up lights and add clearence lights on the bumper. 
And I want to make a pipe to hold the slide braces.

I still have lots to be done here, I'll post more pics when I get some more done.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

MattS said:


> That looks like it turned out really well. I was planning on adding a hitch and a platform. How do you like that generator? Is it loud?


Its pretty quiet... Not as quiet as the yam or honda, but I would say next in line from there. I have some plans to quiet it a lil more. It has a huge muffler on it. The only real noise that is left on this is from the mechanical noise of the engine.

I just picked it up the other day, so I havent ran it much. About an hour.

It doesnt idle. It runs continuous at 3600 rpms whether or not it has a load. What is cool about it is you can plug that funny looking 30 amp recepticle right into the gen.

It was 318 bucks w tax. Went to Checker to buy a oil filter, walked out with this... lol

It suppossed to snow 1 foot tonight, maybe the power will go out and I could try it. lol

I have a Generac 3600 for the house. After thinking about it, I thought maybe it would be a bit loud for camping. We mostly boondock by ourselves so noise isnt much of a prob. But just in case it is nice to have a quieter one.

It is c.a.r.b. approved, epa approved, and has a spark arrester for the usfs.

Hate to support china but couldnt pass it up.

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Carey, thanks for sharing in on this great mod!! Do you have any pictures of it completed with the boxes?
Nicely done!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I havent ever gotten it finished.. Been so busy with everything else.. I have good intentions though, lol.. I'll be sure and post some more pics when I finally do get it all done..

Carey


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome job with that mod. thanks for the great pics

thanks
thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I havent ever gotten it finished.. Been so busy with everything else.. I have good intentions though, lol.. I'll be sure and post some more pics when I finally do get it all done..
> Carey


Alright. I was just checking. Im really interested in doing something like this on my 32BHDS.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> That looks like it turned out really well. I was planning on adding a hitch and a platform. How do you like that generator? Is it loud?


Its pretty quiet... Not as quiet as the yam or honda, but I would say next in line from there. I have some plans to quiet it a lil more. It has a huge muffler on it. The only real noise that is left on this is from the mechanical noise of the engine.Carey
[/quote]

I know this isn't a thread about generators...

This is no doubt NOT a sine wave generator.

Murray's here has a 1000W generator for something like $99. I've thought about getting it just as a way to charge the batteries (directly, not through the trailer's shore power).

They also have bigger generators on the cheap.

How real is the risk/danger/whatever of hooking up the el-cheapo generator to the TT shore power?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> How real is the risk/danger/whatever of hooking up the el-cheapo generator to the TT shore power?


----------

